# Le personnage joué par l'actrice .... me fait craquer



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Le personnage joué par l'actrice .... me fait craquer*

Il mio tentativo:

Il carattere svolto dall' actrice ... mi fa...?


How do you say in Italian "me faire craquer"?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Ben,

Forse *
Le personnage joué par l'actrice .... me fait craquer* = il personaggio interpretato dall'attrice mi fa perdere la testa.

Il senso è che questo personaggio ti piace moltissimo?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Ben,
> 
> Forse
> *Le personnage joué par l'actrice .... me fait craquer* = il personaggio interpretato dall'attrice mi fa perdere la testa.
> 
> Il senso è che questo personaggio ti piace moltissimo?


 
Si, giusto... forse mi fa ridere molto... o sembra molto autentico(-a)...et cetera


----------



## Angel.Aura

Le traduzioni possibili sono molte (craquer).

Potresti anche dire "... mi fa impazzire".


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Angel.Aura said:


> Le traduzioni possibili sono molte (craquer).
> 
> Potresti anche dire "... mi fa impazzire".


 

*être séduit* é un buon sionimo, ma "craquer" (informale) é più simpatico.


----------

